# Schwinn New World lightweight..how much does one weigh?



## mickeyc (Mar 30, 2019)

Have a couple of war year ones that I might have to ship and would like to know how much a complete one weighs.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 30, 2019)

The shipping weight is pretty much irrelevant. It's all about the box size, weight is secondary. I would guess the weight of the bike at 35 lbs.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks for that....


----------



## rennfaron (Mar 30, 2019)

Ship with bikeflights. Get insurance. Take the front wheel off and pack next to the bike. Try if you can to get a front fork dropout protector, which keeps the fork ends from punching through the bottom of the box (they easily do that if poorly handled along the way). Also axle end protectors help to keep the axle from punching through the side wall of the box. I had that happen three times and each time the axle stuck through the side of the box, caught on the truck and bent the axle (I didn't pack it). Take the saddle off and pack in a separate box. Take the pedals off and pack in another box (put padding between). Take the bars off and wrap them in pipe insulation or packing paper. If this were a nicer bike I would say pipe wrap the entire thing. Zip tie as much of the different pieces together as you can to make a solid unit (try not to zip tie directly around frame or metal to metal, put padding between). You don't want metal on metal bouncing around. If the tires hold air, fill them up some, it helps to keep the rims from getting damaged if they throw the box around. Make sure you pack well on top of the bike between the top of the bike and inside of box. You would think they don't turn the bikes boxes upside down...they do. The bike with the front fender, take that off and pack on the front wheel and zip tie around the wheel, then put padding between the wheel / rim / fender and frame and zip tie wheel to frame (solid unit). Make sure you put packing between the extra space at front or back of the bike box to keep it from moving laterally back and forth (you want to keep the frame compressed within the box if possible. Last couple bikes I shipped I just entered 55lbs as default (box + bike + packing material), but they were travelers and weigh a bit more. I second the box size is more important than exact weight. Get boxes and packing material from bike shops around you, they recycle tons of them weekly. Here are some pretty good tips from bikeflights that echo the above shipping tips - https://www.bikeflights.com/pdf/How_To_Pack_Bicycle_Guide.pdf


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks for that....


----------

